# slendertone



## speirbhean (7 Feb 2008)

Not sure if this should be in misc or shooting the breeze but here goes - has anyone ever used a Slendertone Ab Belt and do they work? I'm talking as an addition to diet/excercise here... I'm aware they won't undo the chocolate Kimberlys on their own!
thanks...


----------



## PM1234 (7 Feb 2008)

Hi Speirbhean,

I have one. I used it when I got it originally but got tired of it. They 'work' by applying pressure around the waist line and supposedly work better if you wear them while exercising. I'm not convinced they do any good particularly in decreasing the waist size and would probably recommend someone buys a decent pair of trainers to go walking or buy an exercise dvd to work out for the same length of time instead.

Saying that I know someone who uses one religiously and thinks it works wonders.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2008)

Is there any independent, objective scientific evidence that such devices work?  seems to suggest not.


----------



## ci1 (8 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Is there any independent, objective scientific evidence that such devices work?  seems to suggest not.


 
I don't think so either. I had 2 different types of machines from Slendertone, the one where you put patches on your muscle groups, and the belt. I used to do some work for them with regards to shipping.

they may work the muscle but if you have any extra lbs to lose it won't be of any benefit. it would tone your tummy muscles allright but thats not use if over your tummy muscles you have a few extra inches because they do nothing to blitz fat.

Not saying your're fat by any means but I found that if its toning the muscles then great, but whats the piont if you cannot see them.

Maybe if you lose some weight by going walking then get the slendertone to tone the muscle!!!

Having used them I'd rather eat well and go to the gym or invest the money into a personal trainer once a week for a few weeks.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2008)

I know somebody who used to put the _Slendertone _belt on and then sit down with a packet of fags and a bottle of wine. Not surprisingly it didn't have much effect. Well - other than placebo...


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I know somebody who used to put the _Slendertone _belt on and then sit down with a packet of fags and a bottle of wine. Not surprisingly it didn't have much effect. Well - other than placebo...


 

The belt stopped them from falling over perhaps?


----------



## speirbhean (8 Feb 2008)

thanks guys (and girls?)
I agree they're not going to replace diet and excercise but having been given one for nothing I'm willing to give it a shot to combine with the other two. i've always fancied a spot of light electrocoution with my Friday cup of tea


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2008)

The belts and the replacement stick on pads are not cheap.


----------



## stir crazy (12 Feb 2008)

I saw something similar in ALDI before Christmas. I also saw an old picture of Bruce Lee using the technology so maybe Bruce believed it works (or maybe was paid to advertise it at the time) ?


----------

